

How Apple Set the Internet Back 15 Years - maephet
http://branch.io/blog/2014/10/21/How-Apple-Set-the-Internet-Back-15-Years?source=hn

======
bradleyland
I think this is a very cool product, but I think the messaging here misses the
mark a bit. First we're told what a pain the install process is:

"Blame the Install"

Read: Installs suck.

"For some reason, when Apple launched the iPhone in 2007 they decided to take
the world back 15 years and create a software application store."

Read: Application stores are backwards.

"Nowadays a user has to browse preview screenshots, read the description and
reviews, and only begins an install process after careful consideration."

Read: Evaluating apps sucks.

"The password prompt comes up and you struggle to enter your 15 digit, multi
case password. Gah! Password incorrect. Second time's the charm and the
YouTube page begins to load."

Read: Passwords suck.

"This is the world that we’ve all come to accept because of the install
process."

Read: The install process sucks.

Then we get an explanation of how branch.io is going to solve all these
problems:

"The First Step to Fixing It"

Read: We're going to fix it.

"The first step in reducing the install barrier and make apps more accessible
like the web is to make links work through the install."

Read: Huh? Reducing the install barrier involves web accessibility and links
that work through the install? What does that have to do with sucky passwords,
ease of evaluation and backward app stores?

"Imagine if LinkedIn had a ‘View In App’ button on every mobile web profile.
When you click that link and don’t have the app, wouldn’t it be nice if you
saw the same profile post-install?"

Read: We're going to deliver deep links that work in apps, and will still work
even if you haven't installed the app yet.

This sounds like a very cool project, but I really don't see how this "reduces
the barrier to install". Many of the pain points outlined in the statement of
the problem aren't addressed by the product. In fact, only one is: accessing
the content you came for once you've actually installed the app. That's a
great problem to solve, but it needn't be framed in the context of "app
installs suck and app stores are backwards." In fact, Branch wouldn't _have_ a
product without app stores.

Don't try to make more of the problem than it is. It's enough of a pain in the
ass that many app installs don't preserve the original user intent. That is a
very simple, but very real problem. Stick to that.

------
eyce9000
I don't blame Apple for this. Remember it wasn't till 2008 that the App Store
launched because developers were not satisfied by creating web apps.

Secondly, the concept of being able to link directly to parts of an app via a
URL already exists in Android. Maybe Apple just needs to play catch up there?

~~~
antijava
I find it ironic that he rails on barriers to content, but you can't view a
demo of his app without the barrier of giving him your email address.

